# Hunter Hydrawise VSS or Smart ET Schedule?



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

Just curious. What are people using more often? I think it's good to let the controller calculate envirotranspiration, so I don't think time-based is the way to go.

My understanding in the difference between Smart ET and Virtual Solar Sync is basically which parameter I dictate. With Smart ET, the sprinklers only run once the soil is dry, so I dictate the AMOUNT OF TIME the zone runs and the controller varies HOW OFTEN (which days) this is run. With Virtual Solar Sync, I believe I dictate HOW OFTEN (what days) it runs, but the controller modifieds the AMOUNT OF TIME each zone runs.

Preferably, I believe VSS is better because I can force it to water twice a week and let it calculate how long. This will cut down on fungus, right? It will also establish deeper roots by having a deeper water less often, right?

I can also stagger my zones in 3 sections: Monday/Thursday, Tuesday/Friday, and Wednesday/Saturday. I can then group the zones in proximity, so that overlap zones aren't getting hosed 2/3 days. For example:

Zone1: Monday/Thursday
Zone2:Monday/Thursday
Zone3:Tuesday/Friday
Zone4:Tuesday/Friday
Zone5:Wednesday/Saturday
Zone6:Wednesday/Saturday

Only the overlap areas between zones 2&3 and 4&5 get hosed 2/3 days. I feel that if I let Smart ET handle things, zones and overlaps could be getting water too often, outside of my control.

Am I being a control freak and overthinking this? Any input would be valued.


----------

